# Do you drink? If so, what's your pleasure?



## Ronni (May 4, 2019)

I have never been a serious drinker, but I do a glass or two of wine, or a cocktail, on the weekends with Ron from time to time. 

Some weekends we'll work our way through a bottle or two of wine, some weekends we'll either go out for drinks, or he'll make us Long Island Iced Teas. Ron likes a Jack and Coke on occasion.  

I think my favorite cocktail is a Mojito.  Cucumber Gimlets run a close second.  Those are the ones I'll ask for when we go out for a drink, because I can never seem to make them taste as delicious as the bartender.  And though I enjoy a good red wine with spaghetti or a steak, I prefer the lighter, sweeter varieties as a sipping wine.  A moscato or a zin are my preferences.  

What about you?


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2019)

Margaritas are my drink of choice. Seems like the older I get, the more alcohol does not agree with me. Tequila on the other hand, does settle in well (in moderation, of course). Like everything else in life, I take my margarita with a grain of salt.....


----------



## norman (May 4, 2019)

:beerandwhistle:*Wine O....why yes...*


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2019)

Laphroaig, single malt scotch.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 4, 2019)

Occasionally a margarita, though I like a nice cold beer.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2019)

I like IPA Beers.


----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2019)

By  "drink",  I presume   you mean  something  alcoholic.  Not as  much as I used to.
I  do like an ice cold   Coors  Lite   on a hot day.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 4, 2019)

Depending on the occasion,  a single malt - Lagavuilin 16 yo. ,  a nice Portuguese red wine,  a Belgian Trappist beer or a good English real ale.  None of these chilled,  I like to taste what I'm drinking!


----------



## terry123 (May 4, 2019)

Margarita with Mexican food when eating out.  Now I will have a little Baileys over ice.  When I was able to mow my grass, edge and work outside most of the day on a Saturday I would have a small cold Michelob light at the end of day while I admired my work.  Have not had one in years and not seen the small ones in the stores. Guess they do not have them in the small bottles anymore. Doesn't matter since I can't do yard work anymore!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Margarita with Mexican food when eating out.  Now I will have a little Baileys over ice.  When I was able to mow my grass, edge and work outside most of the day on a Saturday I would have a small cold Michelob light at the end of day while I admired my work.  Have not had one in years and not seen the small ones in the stores. Guess they do not have them in the small bottles anymore. Doesn't matter since I can't do yard work anymore!


Yum, Bailey's~:love_heart:


----------



## Trade (May 4, 2019)

I seldom drink these days. The last alcoholic drink I had was Feb 16[SUP]th[/SUP] on my flight from Mobile to Dallas. 

  I had booked one of the cheap seats when at the last minute I got an email from the airline offering me an upgrade to 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Class for just 70 bucks. I figured what the Hell, I’ll pay 70 bucks to see how the other half lives, so I went for it. 

  When I got on the plane I found out why the airline had made that offer. The plane was over half empty. I could have sat pretty much anywhere and been able to stretch out. 

  When I sat down in first class there was only one other couple in that section. But then this woman with 2 screamin squalling brats in the 3-5 year old range was allowed to move up into first class too. Right behind me. Great! 

  Frankly I couldn’t see much of a difference in 1[SUP]st[/SUP] class. The seats were a little wider, but not by that much. And the flight attendant was younger and hotter than the middle aged more matronly one in coach. Neither of these things was worth anything to me. There are some 72 year old Dudes that get a kick out of flirting with a 27 year old chick, but I ain’t one of them. I’d just feel creepy. 

  But there was one more perk. First class got a complementary alcoholic drink. So I had the younger hotter flight attendant bring me a Fat Tire Beer, because I had never tried one of those before. And it was pretty good. But then the first beer always tastes good, especially if you haven’t had one in about a year, which I hadn’t. Now back when I was young I might spend the rest of the night pounding brewskis in the hope of finding one that would taste as good as the first one. But not these days.  


 So that’s the story of what I call my $70 beer


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)

Dry wine; red or white.

Vodka and gin with lime, water or tonic.

Margarita once in a great while.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 4, 2019)

Cabernet, Malbec, Pinot, or Zin is my choice.


----------



## Don M. (May 4, 2019)

Flavored Vodka....either whipped cream, cinnamon roll, or chocolate flavored....I just have a half shot after Supper...best sleeping aid I've ever found.  When at the casino, I have a small glass of Mogen David concord wine.


----------



## Slug (May 4, 2019)

Beer, White Wine, Gin, I don’t drink a lot, I spill a lot...sorry


----------



## twinkles (May 4, 2019)

i havent had a drink since i retired


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2019)

I like to have a cold beer with supper, either Miller High Life or Foster's.  We'll buy some wine around the holidays, but don't drink it that often.  I also buy a bottle of St. Brendan's Irish cream for the holidays.


----------



## Ronni (May 6, 2019)

Slug said:


> Beer, White Wine, Gin, I don’t drink a lot, I spill a lot...sorry



:lol:

Well, that's one way to stay sober!


----------



## Nihil (May 6, 2019)

I have to be a teetotaler. Any alcohol brings out my disdain.


----------



## Gary O' (May 6, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Laphroaig, single malt scotch.



well....yeah

I sip Glenmorangie on occasion
Straight

Of a hot afternoon I rather enjoy Michelob’s AmberBock 
Or most IPA’s


Never been one to get loaded

I’m a sipper

And not all that often


----------



## DaveA (May 6, 2019)

I  grew up in a family of non-drinkers and never felt the need to change.  At my age now, it'd probably be a little late to start. 
To this day, alcohol is never present at any of our large family gatherings, I suppose out of respect for my wife and I and we appreciate it.

But never a "judgement' on my part - - just a preference.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2019)

I don't drink alcohol at all..I neither like the smell nor the taste!!

My husband OTOH drinks for both of us... mainly Beer, and Jack Daniels.


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2019)

I don’t usually drink either but over the last year there have been incidences where I have. Since I don’t normally drink I get tipsy really quickly. When I did drink I preferred dessert like drinks like fancy cocktails or liquors like Baileys, Amaretto or Kalhua in coffee.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2019)

Nihil said:


> I have to be a teetotaler. Any alcohol brings out my disdain.



Good heavens; I don't require alcohol for that.  :laugh:


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2019)

Slug said:


> Beer, White Wine, Gin, I don’t drink a lot, I spill a lot...sorry





Ronni said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well, that's one way to stay sober!


:lofl: Check.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 6, 2019)

I love wine but since DH doesn't drink, I confine myself to the occasional social glass. Plus, I do most of the driving so I'm always the 'designated driver'.

Prefer red wine, occasionally a Sauternes or Port to finish a meal. I've had some really excellent sherries and Madeiras, also.

Otherwise, I enjoy high end sake - Dewazakura's Dewasansan is my current favorite. It's a drier sake (+4) but has a lovely floral finish. Excellent with food! I also enjoy Jefferson brand bourbon and whisky (Balvenie 14-yr)/whiskey (loved the Hibiki 12 yr but it's been discontinued). 

I prefer my liquor straight. Cocktails remind me of alcoholic Kool-aid so I don't find them interesting. Too much sugar clogs my palate, LOL.

Oh, one exception - a very boozy eggnog, LOL. I make a cooked eggnog and spike it generously with Mt. Gay dark rum and Black Saddle bourbon. I bought the Black Saddle just to try it but thought it was absolutely horrible. So there I was, with a fifth of expensive bourbon I didn't like but had opened. 

On impulse I threw some into the eggnog and OMG it was good! So every year I make 2 batches of nog and use up 1 cup of the Black Saddle bourbon. In another couple of years it'll be finished at last!


----------



## Beccaboo (May 6, 2019)

I mostly drink Wine. I will have a glass with dinner most evenings. On occasions I will have a bottle of beer, but that maybe one or twice a month. As for cocktails, I may order a Margarita when going out with my girlfriends.


----------



## HazyDavey (May 6, 2019)

Jack Daniels with a bottle of Corona, Coors, Molson, or Moosehead beer would be nice.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

I don't drink much at all. I will have a glass of Wine from time to time.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 10, 2019)

Just because I like a good single malt whisky and gin, some people think that I like all spirits.  I've been given whisky that I don't like, bourbon that it don't like and vodka, which I detest and a various other spirits too.  I've discretely given them away.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 8, 2019)

Over Ice..


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 8, 2019)

A glass of pinot grigio in late afternoon and maybe another half glass with supper.
Beer when it is very hot and the beer must be very cold!


----------



## johndoe (Jun 8, 2019)

Not anymore. Did quite a bit formerly and got pretty good at it ... too good. But now that's behind me, and since the medications I take require abstinence, it's goodbye.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Beer, One or two per day.  

Try all kinds.  Imported, domestic, whatever.  All kinds.

European are more 'hoppy'.  Domestic are more bland.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 8, 2019)

*I drink rarely.  When out, I usually order plain Coke / Pepsi or a Rum and Coke.  Just one.

At home, I keep vodka on hand and will occasionally mix a splash (less than a full shot) with Lemonade.

Usually I drink water, Mountain Dew or Lemonade with no vodka
*


----------



## norman (Jun 8, 2019)

I drink homemade grape wine almost every day and usually a 6 ounce glass at bedtime.  My beer of choice was PBR, but nows it is Coors Lite if I drink beer. (I can only handle a couple)  We were at a horse race a few years ago and after a few beers sweetie had to help me to the car.  I really enjoy a Jack & Coke if we are out and about, but  a  750 ml bottle of Gentleman Jack cost $36, wish I  could afford it, but that is life.:zz:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2019)

Enjoyed an Amaretto ( almond liquor), Grand Mariner ( orange liquor ) with lime juice the other day and it was delicious.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 9, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Enjoyed an Amaretto ( almond liquor), Grand Mariner ( orange liquor ) with lime juice the other day and it was delicious.



Keesh, are you saying they were mixed together, with a dash of lime juice?  Like, over ice?


----------

